# Employee options plan coming into exercise period



## bonkerrs (31 October 2011)

Hi all

I have some options in the company I work for. Can I please get some suggestions on what I should do... Or what would you do if you were in my position?

Here are the details:
Option type: Perf Options (?)
Exercise price: $20.68
Exercise period: 05.11.2007 to 04.11.2011
Current underlying share price: $22.05

What are my options with my options D)?!!

p.s. did I leave out any details?


----------



## skyQuake (31 October 2011)

bonkerrs said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have some options in the company I work for. Can I please get some suggestions on what I should do... Or what would you do if you were in my position?
> 
> ...



Whats the oppie code?

If they're american options, you can exercise them anytime. So if you want to cash them in they're worth about 22.05 - 20.68 = $1.33
Perf options usually don't trade so u wont be able to sell them on mkt


----------



## bonkerrs (1 November 2011)

skyQuake said:


> Whats the oppie code?
> 
> If they're american options, you can exercise them anytime. So if you want to cash them in they're worth about 22.05 - 20.68 = $1.33
> Perf options usually don't trade so u wont be able to sell them on mkt




It's an Aussie (and New Zealand) company.

I'm going to do a cashless exercise and pocket the the diff (approx $1.33) minus the brokerage.


----------



## bonkerrs (3 November 2011)

bonkerrs said:


> Here are the details:
> Option type: Perf Options (?)
> Exercise price: $20.68
> Exercise period: 05.11.2007 to 04.11.2011
> Current underlying share price: $20.64




Oh no. The options expire tomorrow!! 

Is it possible to extend the expiry date? Or what can I do?

If I can't do anything about it. Looks like I'm going to loss out completely!


----------

